# 飞行道具 / 冲击波 (街霸)



## Brucelu1980

街霸中放得“飞行道具”或“冲击波”英文怎么说？
谢谢！


----------



## BODYholic

Over here, “飞行道具” is Fireball. What is “冲击波”?
(I'm a Ryu player.)


----------



## Brucelu1980

Thx!
 冲击波 is just fireball-like things. It's like in Dragon Ball, many characters can fire those kind of energy balls from their hands. Literally, it's "impact ball".


----------



## BODYholic

oh okay. In that case, “冲击波” is a subset of “飞行道具”.

For the benefit of general readers who wonder the relationship between "Fireball" and “飞行道具”, I have a few things to add.

1. This is originated from the old video arcade games "Street Fighters".
2. “飞行道具” are, in fact, Japanese words.
3. It is a generic term for any attack balls (usually fire type) that fly across the screen.


----------



## Flaminius

BODYholic said:


> 2. “飞行道具” are, in fact, Japanese words.


Hi,

Just out of pedantry, 飞行道具 is a calque or a very literal translation from Japanese to Chinese.  Japanese people would be at a loss what 飛行道具 means.


----------



## samanthalee

BODYholic said:


> oh okay. In that case, “冲击波” is a subset of “飞行道具”.



Ah! In that case, I guess “飞行道具” are "projectiles" or "projectile attacks".

"冲击波" if used in physics is "shock wave"...does it actually mean "fireballs" in "Street Fighter"? Excuse me for being ignorant; I thought "fireball" would have been translated as “火焰球”. But perhaps it was translated from Japanese and not from English. 

*Edited*: I made a trip to Wikipedia. 





> According to the "Hadouken (波動拳)" article, in fighting games, projectile moves are sometimes informally referred to as a "hadouken", or fireball.


 也就是说， (街霸) 隆的“波动拳”虽不是火焰系飞行道具，那仍然可叫做 "fireball". In conclusion, in "Street Fighter" (and other games), "projectiles", "shock waves" and "fireballs" all mean the same thing. 

Is it the same in Chinese? Does “飞行道具”, “冲击波” and “火焰球” mean the same thing?


----------



## Brucelu1980

Okay, about the term 冲击波, I'm sorry for any confusion. 
Actually, the term 飞行道具 is a writing term. When you read a fighting game's move list, generally 飞行道具 refers to any kind of flying object like Ryu's Hadouken, Akuma's Air Fireball, or Sagat's Tiger Shot. In addition, 飞行道具 　actually refers to this kind of attacking moves in all Fighting Games.
冲击波 is an oral term, but is not an extremely oral one. It's more like an offical name for 飞行道具 in oral speech. Actually, different areas in China have different calling for that. Generally, in Northern China, which is where I come from, people just call it 波 or 镖。In my hometown arcade rooms, you might often hear kids yelling: 快！放波啊，放波打死他啊～　If some new kid don't know how to (I need a verb here) this move, he might ask others: 哥哥，怎么放波啊？In other cities, kids might say 放镖. So, 波 is like the short for 冲击波.


----------



## Ripple.Z

Brucelu1980 said:


> Okay, about the term 冲击波, I'm sorry for any confusion.
> Actually, the term 飞行道具 is a writing term. When you read a fighting game's move list, generally 飞行道具 refers to any kind of flying object like Ryu's Hadouken, Akuma's Air Fireball, or Sagat's Tiger Shot. In addition, 飞行道具 　actually refers to this kind of attacking moves in all Fighting Games.
> 冲击波 is an oral term, but is not an extremely oral one. It's more like an offical name for 飞行道具 in oral speech. Actually, different areas in China have different calling for that. Generally, in Northern China, which is where I come from, people just call it 波 or 镖。In my hometown arcade rooms, you might often hear kids yelling: 快！放波啊，放波打死他啊～　If some new kid don't know how to (I need a verb here) this move, he might ask others: 哥哥，怎么放波啊？In other cities, kids might say 放镖. So, 波 is like the short for 冲击波.


 

How about launch? hoho,

我就说“发波”而不是“放波”


----------



## Brucelu1980

“发波”和“放波”都一样嘛，无所谓啦。
Launch is a good verb, but does not sound very oral. Maybe fire? or shoot?


----------



## Ripple.Z

Brucelu1980 said:


> “发波”和“放波”都一样嘛，无所谓啦。
> Launch is a good verb, but does not sound very oral. Maybe fire? or shoot?


 
hum....how about cast?


----------



## Brucelu1980

I think in oral, people just say "do".


----------



## BODYholic

samanthalee said:


> *Edited*: I made a trip to Wikipedia.  也就是说， (街霸) 隆的“波动拳”虽不是火焰系飞行道具，那仍然可叫做 "fireball". In conclusion, in "Street Fighter" (and other games), "projectiles", "shock waves" and "fireballs" all mean the same thing.
> 
> Is it the same in Chinese? Does “飞行道具”, “冲击波” and “火焰球” mean the same thing?



Yes, you are right. In fact, “飞行道具” is a technical term used predominantly in video fighting games. You are also rightly translated “飞行道具” to "projectiles". However, knowing how 'civilized' people in our local video arcades can be, it is more common for us to equate  “飞行道具” as "Fireball". But by all account, all English game books used the term that you mentioned.

The only mistake you made was that  隆 (Ryu) does have fireball hadouken (火焰波动拳).  And let's not forget about his 真空波动拳 too.

Are you a 春丽 player?   She, too, has projectile.


----------



## Brucelu1980

Is it the same in Chinese? Does “飞行道具”, “冲击波” and “火焰球” mean the same thing? 
Well, by my personal experience, when it comes to Fighting games,飞行道具 and 波 have the same meaning, and both are general terms that refer to all kinds of projectile cast by any character. 

火焰球 is like a calque of fireball. Maybe Fireball is also a general term in Fighting games for projectiles, but in Chinese, for me, it's more like a specific move for some characters, and the projectile has to be a fireball-like thing. Even so, in oral speaking, I would prefer to say 波, or 火球 / 火蛋 at most. 火焰球 is like a very formal name.


----------

